# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Ученые обнаружили признаки жизни на Титане

## Irina

*Ученые обнаружили признаки жизни на Титане*

*Признаки существования жизни на спутнике планеты Сатурн Титане обнаружили ученые американского Национального аэрокосмического агентства, сообщает BBC.*

Выводы о наличии примитивных видов биологической жизни на Титане сделаны на основе анализа данных, полученных с американского спутника «Кассини». Согласно им, эти «жизненные формы дышат атмосферой этой крупнейшей луны Сатурна и потребляют находящиеся на поверхности Титана химические соединения, получая тем самым необходимую энергию».

«Мы считаем, что находящийся в атмосфере Титана водород используется биологическими формами аналогично тому, как на Земле живые организмы дышат кислородом», — сказал один из исследователей Крис Маккей. Он не исключил, что речь идет о совершенно новой форме биологической жизни, полностью отличной от земной.

Между тем, химический состав потенциальной жизни на Титате таков, что люди не смогли бы находиться в одной комнате с титанцем. Как передает портал InFuture, к такому выводу пришел американский профессор.

“Голливуду пришлось бы повозиться с такими пришельцами, — считает доктор Уильям Бэйнс. — Направишь на него лазерный луч, и он закипит, затем вспыхнет пламенем, а пары отравят всех в округе. Даже его легкое дыхание будет иметь невероятно ужасный запах. Но я полагаю, именно это делает его еще интереснее. Не правда ли грустно, если все существа, которых мы бы нашли в галактике, были точно такими же, как мы, только голубого цвета и с хвостами?”

Напомним, ранее сообщалось, что один из спутников Сатурна, Титан, похож на Землю больше, чем любой другой объект в солнечной системе. На фотографиях с Титана видны горные цепи, многочисленные озера метана и, возможно, вулканы, что делает пейзаж похожим на земной.

----------

